# FFA tourney at rough river lake



## Jordan Bozarth (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey the Hancock county FFA will be hosting a tourney at rough river lake in kentucky on May 15 2010. It will take off from the state ramp at 530 (safe daylight). It will end at 330 and we will have donuts for breakfast and something for lunch (if you want it)(u can stay on the water and fish). It is a team or single tourney. We have contacted some people that are gonna sponser it so there will be prizes given away. It will be for large/smallmouth bass and kentucky bass. It will be $80 a boat. 80/20 payback and the 20% will go to the clubs dues and helping pay for trips that are a little expensive. Thanks,


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You may want to post the state in which your tourney will be held.


----------

